
Ubuntu 19.04 comes refreshed with the Linux 5.0 kernel - kristianp
https://www.zdnet.com/article/ubuntu-19-04-comes-refreshed-with-the-linux-5-0-kernel/
======
chauhankiran
They have wrongly written "Microsoft Visual Studio available as a snap". It
should be "Microsoft Visual Studio Code available as a snap"

